
YouTube has been hacked and lots of popular music videos like Despacito defaced - djug
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/10/17218512/youtube-hack-despacito-vevo-music-videos
======
hateful
I'm not sure why I didn't hear about this when it happened and why it didn't
float to the top right away. I only found it through a search after noticing a
missing video and trying to figure out why it was missing. Though this may be
unrelated, it was, again, still surprising that this didn't have more
attention.

